# I have lost my mind!!!!



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Yesterday I tried to kill my self, 9 grams of shrooms and attempted to jump over a clif, so I ended getting cought in the process well spent 2 days at Credit Vally, in emerge and now being sent a mental hosipitial for like 2 weeks -3 years...







So no msn, p-fury, no pets, NOTHING!!!!!! I just fucken can't see things getting worse except getting charged for having the shrooms... but what happend when I was going to a local part Glen eden ski hill there is liike few roads that go up to milton where this place is located and wile going up at 12pm my cuzon sees me well walking up a country road every person looked at me LOL! so my cuz went to my house to see if it was really me then barged into my house and ended up my parents found and then the cops were called so I got picked up







So now I am home for a few days untill they find a freaken place to put me














so



































this!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn dude, i hope it works out for you man.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

so you're saying that you ate 9 grams of mushrooms?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am not happy I am goan be stuck with cronic masterbaters and people moaning for who knows how F'in long......



joedizzlempls said:


> so you're saying that you ate 9 grams of mushrooms?


I was gona when I make it to the place then jump when I am wacked out of my mind.... I know I would proly puke but still atleast somthing might happen


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear of this ordeal man-
Hopefully everything turns out for the better in the long run....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm sorry man, best wishes tho, hopefully things get better


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

When you mess with drugs and know you're off a bit to start with, this is what happens..
1-Some people straighten out and accept help if they can be honest with others and themselves.
2-Others, live like this for decades and slowly die destroying their families and friends in the process.
3- A few die and leave grieving families behind with them wondering what was so terrible in the persons life that they would undertake this selfish act.

If you were seriously trying to off yourself, I'm guessing you'd of succeeded by now.

Unless you turn yourself into person number 1, I'm guessing you're going to be person number 2.

Remember, If you keep doing what you're doing... Expect to keep getting what you're getting..

Man up and stop f*cking with the drugs.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Best of luck. Don't put a tatoo of a swastika on your forhead and things should work out OK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Captive Herps said:


> I am not happy I am goan be stuck with cronic masterbaters and people moaning for who knows how F'in long......


Well, Jewelz and Tinkerbelle are here at P-Fury Headquarters, so that's two less you have to worry about.

Sorry to hear you're having problems. This sounds like a major disruption of your life.
If you made a suicidal gesture like that, this may be the best thing for you.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

You should of stayed at the Construction site in Milton and hid out.. then said.. what shrooms? I was out with a girl all night?

But now you have Crazy beside your name

I dont understand..You were on drugsat the time whats makes themthink you will try and kill yourself when your off them? drugs make people crazy like tyrome..you know.. 'Oh Joe Rogan Your CARZY!'

To be hoenst, Hope things work out for you man. need someone to talk to message me up


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I was not on the drugs yet I was gona take them when I got to the place atleast I knew I would make it.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Then, unfortunately, going to get help would be the best thing for you at this point.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah man, if you're doing stuff like that, then drugs are definitely not going to make your situation better, i'd stay away from the weed and definitely never take hallucinigens, they can mess with the heads of even the most strong minded.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like you got life owned friend
welcome to manhood. see ya in a few years


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow.
Let us know what you're gonna have to do, okay?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

thats quite a situation you got yourself in. Go to the mental hospital, its for your own good. and when you're stable enough to be let out visit a psychiatrist every so often. I had a friend who was perfectly normal until he started abusing drugs and was recently diagnosed with schizophrenia. He'll never be let out. So, thats all the advice I can give you for now until you are sure of whats going on. good luck


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

holy run-on sentence, batman.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Captive Herps said:


> Yesterday I tried to kill my self, 9 grams of shrooms and attempted to jump over a clif, so I ended getting cought in the process well spent 2 days at Credit Vally, in emerge and now being sent a mental hosipitial for like 2 weeks -3 years...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Tell me about your mother.

No seriously, that sucks big hairy balls man, don't attack any nutters while you're in there, play it cool and I hope you get your freedom soon.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Call one of the pay phones while you're in and when one of the other nuts answers the phone act like the bud light penguin and say "dooby dooby doo."


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I got 2 days and I will know what they want to do with me


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Try to think positively on this one...it's obvious that if you were not high, but planned to commit suicide, you do need some serious help, and while this is a harsh way to get it, it is a way to get it. This could be the best thing that ever happened to you.

If you hatched this plan while you were high, you also need help, because it would be obvious that you cannot trust yourself to be high, and while this is a harsh way to get it, it is a way to get it. This could be the best thing that ever happened to you.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with ChilDawg, they can help you out there.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

At the time I was not high, I was gona get high when I made it to the place. I will see what happens to me soon then I will diside what I want.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sounds like you need someone to trust and talk to for awhile.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Best wishes man-Hope everything turns out for the better


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Jess I hope you get the help you need , good luck bud.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It sounds like you will be taking zoloft or prozac.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

shanker said:


> It sounds like you will be taking zoloft or prozac.


There is a myriad of other options...why do you suggest these two in specific?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't be an idiot, get off drugs (weed,coke,shrooms,lsd... whatever your on- It not good for you and it will F you up)
You may not like it but gettign help is probably your best option.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Those were the only two antidepressants that came to mind. I'm sure there are a ton of other options but most of them are old and have crappy side effects. I would recommend zoloft though since it doesn't have any noticeable side effects. Suicidal thoughts means he'll see a psychiatrist and they take the chemical approach to treating patients as opposed to a psychologist or social worker where he would just vent out his problems by talking.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

shrooms are a nasty drug, but ive never heard of anyone becoming suicidal while taking/on them.

they must have brought up some deep down feelings in you or some sh*t.

ive heard of ppl getting suicidal on LSD, but not shrooms.

i remember the first time i tripped out on shrooms. i sat on a field for like 5 hours and was seeing the craziest sh*t in the sky. at one point i saw this crazy spaceship thing...even my gf saw it.lol

then i drove home...on the highway my phone rings. "umm...are you ok?" my gf asks. "yeah...why?"...

"well...i just looked out my window and saw like 8 police cars going full speed down the highway...i was hoping they werent after you..."

"umm...." *8 cop cars come screaming by me with lights and sirens on* "HOLY sh*t!! WHAT THE F*CK?!?!?!? OH MY GOD!!!"

that sh*t was hilarious.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

One time I got into a fight and had to do some treatment at a mental health clinic . Every teenage problem in ontario is solved at the mental health clinic for some reason. Even the youth detention center is Toronto is better atleast you get snacks and get to watch movies all day.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

shanker said:


> shrooms are a nasty drug, but ive never heard of anyone becoming suicidal while taking/on them.
> 
> they must have brought up some deep down feelings in you or some sh*t.
> 
> ...


I hate hearing about your stuff makes me want to give it a shot I read most of your posts on it and just makes me go back .... not to make you feel like you are doing wrong but does infulence people... I have never done shrooms just wanted to be tripped and not knowing what is going on then I was gona jump. but I can be onist with everyone I still want to try Shrooms, coke, payote. and I should be satified....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thinks you should not take drugs and try to enjoy life. If you feel no one cares someone out there does. They will be very upset if you kill yourself. Find a good psychologist it helps. I use to be suicidal so I do know where you are coming from. It has been quite a few years since I have been suicidal but I am glad I didn't go through with it now.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

pcrose said:


> thinks you should not take drugs and try to enjoy life. If you feel no one cares someone out there does. They will be very upset if you kill yourself. Find a good psychologist it helps. I use to be suicidal so I do know where you are coming from. It has been quite a few years since I have been suicidal but I am glad I didn't go through with it now.


I know lots of people can relate with it. I see many people going threw the same sh*t but I did not wish for it I hate this.....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nobody wishes for it bro. But if you need someone to talk to feel free to pm me. Remember you can't come back after you die. sh*t does get better.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i smell some buffalo chips..


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Kyle what does that mean? now if your bored google "Jolly Roger Cook Book" should keep you not bored for a wile I use it....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> Kyle what does that mean? now if your bored google "Jolly Roger Cook Book" should keep you not bored for a wile I use it....


\

it means bull sh*t... no way any law enforcement would let you stay at home till they find you a place.. thats what holding cells are for!`


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Puff said:


> shrooms are a nasty drug, but ive never heard of anyone becoming suicidal while taking/on them.
> 
> they must have brought up some deep down feelings in you or some sh*t.
> 
> ...


My only experience with mushrooms is seein a huge zodiak sign in the sky and my friend urinating himself infront of a group of girls.
Not a happy experience

Avoid the mushrooms young man, best of luck with whatever happens


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> shrooms are a nasty drug, but ive never heard of anyone becoming suicidal while taking/on them.
> 
> they must have brought up some deep down feelings in you or some sh*t.
> 
> ...


I hate hearing about your stuff makes me want to give it a shot I read most of your posts on it and just makes me go back .... not to make you feel like you are doing wrong but does infulence people... I have never done shrooms just wanted to be tripped and not knowing what is going on then I was gona jump. but I can be onist with everyone I still want to try Shrooms, coke, payote. and I should be satified....
[/quote]

dude...i hate shrooms. ive only every done shrooms like 3 times, and smoked a bunch of pot. i havent touched anything else. if someone feels the urge to do drugs because of someone else's post then they have zero willpower and are weak.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

heres my advice. take your licks and do what you gotta do. you wont like it, you might not appreciate it, hell, you might not even understand it. but get it done. make it through this, come home to your family, be a good earner and buckle down. this isnt an uncommon story. my gf was sent away as a teenager several times. shes now almost done with law school. my advice is short and sweet as such. do what you gotta do, then youll earn the right to do what you want to do. only this time around...leave the drugs out of the mix.

chin up man


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Puff said:


> heres my advice. take your licks and do what you gotta do. you wont like it, you might not appreciate it, hell, you might not even understand it. but get it done. make it through this, come home to your family, be a good earner and buckle down. this isnt an uncommon story. my gf was sent away as a teenager several times. shes now almost done with law school. my advice is short and sweet as such. do what you gotta do, then youll earn the right to do what you want to do. only this time around...leave the drugs out of the mix.
> 
> chin up man


I will and then will chin up..... I do hate how people say don't do it. but Why not just tell people about it so they dont do it... it's a point I just can't get a anser to....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

thats the best thing you can do CH. get back in to an old hobby or start a new one. anything to get your mind on to something else.

good choice


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am piranhas and reptiles are good but need somthing to pass time I worked today I was so happy all day I had somthing to do lol I am a profesinal painter... I am more of a roller than a trimmer I hate trim don't have the steady hand lol but I am gona get a bike Urban if I can...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

good luck dude, just keep your head up, and in the end, it will be worth it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think everyone goes through a "phase". some of us get away scott free, some get busted, some make it a long time habit they have to combat. its just one of those things. everyone stumbles man. dont dwell on it, dont try to reason with it, just take it for what it is right now and understand that youll be the bigger man after its said and done from it.

theres not really advice to gain online from any of this. just be mature about it and dont hold a grudge. i dunno what else to say


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

only you can prevent forest fires. meaning only you can make your own decisions. Choose wisely luke!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pcrose said:


> only you can prevent forest fires. meaning only you can make your own decisions. Choose wisely luke!


turns out, lightning accounts for more forest fires than any one man. torture victims dont make their own decisions and after intense research on goodle and wikepedia, his name is indeed...not luke


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

geeze way to be a hoser, you ruined my fun. Lots of fires are started by cigarettes being flicked out of car windows. Yes natural disasters occur every year.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

pcrose said:


> geeze way to be a hoser, you ruined my fun. Lots of fires are started by cigarettes being flicked out of car windows. Yes natural disasters occur every year.


morph is not a hoser.

us canadians are hosers...eh.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am at this place right now we have internet and it's not screened but so far things "SUCK" but people here are messed some cut them selves some suicidle like me and all have been raped and all want sex lol

it's kinda messed thing we have to do like in bed by 9 and lights out at 10 and up at 8 am lol the beds suck people here are scrambling around looking for thing to cut with and and if they find somthing and get cought they get sent into a room for 24hours

gota stop talking being watched


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Sad you would attempt that

Sadder even that you post about it

And even sadder for your parents who must feel horrible for raising you in a fashion that you would attempt such a stunt.

They should remove your internet and put you in counseling.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess if you have lake effect precipitation in Ontario anything like Buffalo you will have a lot more depressed people walking the streets.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats rough, i was locked in this cell in the hospital for a month, it was f'd up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Sacharamyces said:


> I guess if you have lake effect precipitation in Ontario anything like Buffalo you will have a lot more depressed people walking the streets.


hate to break this to you, but the snow isnt the reason in buffalo are depressed. its BUFFALO!

gald your at least on your way to getting on your feet man. tough it out, hell make some freinds. just remember why your there and focus on the day you get out. much love dude


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

U fail at life


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> U fail at life


why dont you f*ck off icee
if your going to kick someone while theyre down, cease to post. if you want attention find it else where


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

my bad.. I just say how it is

obviously he wants attention posting this


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Whats up with all the negative posts lately? There are a few guys on this forum that need to realize that hiding behind a computer doesn't make them tough. Hey icee, the only time i ever notice you post is when you have something discouraging or hurtful towards some one, and your sig of me>you along with your out of place posts makes it look like you are having some personal issues with yourself. I call them how i see them too. You are a Dick.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> Whats up with all the negative posts lately? There are a few guys on this forum that need to realize that hiding behind a computer doesn't make them tough. Hey icee, the only time i ever notice you post is when you have something discouraging or hurtful towards some one, and your sig of me>you along with your out of place posts makes it look like you are having some personal issues with yourself. I call them how i see them too. You are a Dick.


dude, he paid 12 grand for his computer, so there has to be some other way to satisfy himself with it..... oh yeah.... make fun of people over the internet. 
its whats refered to as the "little man-big mouse" syndrome (i just coined that phrase just now, u heard it here first)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ICEE said:


> U fail at life


If he's still pulling stunts like this in his 40s then yes he can consider life a failure

He still has plenty of time to grow up though


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

armac said:


> U fail at life


If he's still pulling stunts like this in his 40s then yes he can consider life a failure

He still has plenty of time to grow up though
[/quote]

I will do well when I get out...

I do like it hear I have forgoten everything thing in life my parents visited and she left crying after I told her I forgot about everything there is no negativity here besides she likes this person and that lol but days are easy tho... I do like it here nothign to worry about I even forgot about my bosc....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i was referring to ICEE with the little man syndrome. keep ur head up man.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ICEE said:


> my bad.. I just say how it is
> 
> obviously he wants attention posting this


"Hello, Kettle? This is the pot. You're black!"


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Nick G said:


> dude, he paid 12 grand for his computer,


who the hell pays 12 grand for a computor,,, o 15 year olds that works for $10 a hour in a pet shop does sorry lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

cueball said:


> dude, he paid 12 grand for his computer,


who the hell pays 12 grand for a computor,,, o 15 year olds that works for $10 a hour in a pet shop does sorry lol
[/quote]

I used to work in a pet shop but now do painting I have done this as a side job now for 3 years now full time I work from 1pm - midnight maby lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

HEre is a post on topic, I am out now what a relief funny thing is I got kicked out LOL I was cought in a place where I Was not supost to be.... and now I do feel better now getting away from all the habic of life problems and stuff now working and trying to get my self my big tanks done...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

yOU make 10 gz a month life is great for you isnt it?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> yOU make 10 gz a month life is great for you isnt it?


well that 10gz is on a great month when I was telling about my intake I only spoke of the good months, normaly 20-30% less then what I said. and mind you I still have alot of other costs in life and other needs so don't come out with much as it is.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> yOU make 10 gz a month life is great for you isnt it?


well that 10gz is on a great month when I was telling about my intake I only spoke of the good months, normaly 20-30% less then what I said. and mind you I still have alot of other costs in life and other needs so don't come out with much as it is.
[/quote]
so you're saying that you make $7000-$8000 a month on average?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats what hes been saying on the reptile forums. Im just skeptical because hes only 15 years old, has been in the mental hospital, and should be in school.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

7000-8000 grand a month working as a painter? i know people that own their own painting companies and don't make that much, you would have to work tons of overtime every week and be doing side jobs every single night and weekend to make that much, there wouldn't be enough time for school.... sh*t, it'd be hard to find time to sleep and eat


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> 7000-8000 grand a month working as a painter? i know people that own their own painting companies and don't make that much, you would have to work tons of overtime every week and be doing side jobs every single night and weekend to make that much, there wouldn't be enough time for school.... sh*t, it'd be hard to find time to sleep and eat


well they can do 300$ a day, or a whole house for 2000$ with a discount but I do for a co op 2 to be exzact here is exactly what I said to speak your mind It's all a scam. 2 million budjet to spend on repairs and other needs maintance and stuff well 2 million dollers for 150 homes never gets spent so tell people hey free painting, and my doller I usaly get for a job is termendious normaly 3000-5000$ a house, normal painting jobs I do for my uncle he gets around that much for a house, so it's on a average price but for me being 16yr it's alot, and takes me normaly 3-4 days to get a full house done and I do call up other painters in my city to help me so I can do alot more houses in a month.

You all have to under stand I worked under the boss for 2 years now got my own people threw my family and other people I have meet over my 2 years now this year and a bit of last year I have been doing it on my own, and for school as I said 3 hours a day 8-11am and I am doing 4 courses, next year I am fucked after it's another school and will not work even if I dropped 2 courses.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i didn't understand any of that except 2 million dollar budget... where are you getting this 2 million dollar budget figure for 150 houses? that is absolutely outrageous


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

The co ops are for thos who can't suport a family and live in homes profieded from the goverment the rent is 15% of your income. The co op is run by 8 members who all live in the co op and all volatary and they controle all the stuff that goes on. maintance and stuff. but that 2 mill budjet is not much it does go really fast for 150 homes.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

so what was your actual take home pay last year?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

LAst year is when I started with my own clients, but I might have made about 5000$ all year, but most of that is near the end of the summer till X-mas, now I am full time


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

so this year you've made about $40,000 already?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I wish, more like 26,000$







I checked my book and last 2 months have been slow, when I first started everyone wanted painting now just waiting for summer so people will want somthing new,


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If your really running some sort of a scam why would you talk about how exactly your running it on a fish forum just to try to impress some people. Shouldn't you keep that sh*t a secret?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am still new with thease clients and I have done 12 houses for them so far, I have 2 more comming up soon, if I have not mentiond I don't pay for paint so that helps.



speakyourmind said:


> If your really running some sort of a scam why would you talk about how exactly your running it on a fish forum just to try to impress some people. Shouldn't you keep that sh*t a secret?


Well I know I am lose on that part but nobody can pin me on it nobody know what company I work for, or who I work for so what would it matter. It's the co ops money just good friends with them at this point.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

so if you made only $5000 all of last year and you've supposedly made $26000 in 5 months so far this year, how can you make the claim that you make at least $7000-$8000 per month?

you also claimed to make $10000 a month... your figures, if they're even true, still don't add up


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> so if you made only $5000 all of last year and you've supposedly made $26000 in 5 months so far this year, how can you make the claim that you make at least $7000-$8000 per month?


I did 2 full homes, and a ton of small jobs like basements and top floors and other stuff, I recorded only a few jobs so I don't have exzactly all correct numbers, that is why it's all a under estamate.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well i don't think anyone cares about exactly how much you make, but usually when people say they make X amount of dollars per month, they take their total yearly income and divide it by 12, they don't just take one good month and multiply it by 12. by your logic, someone that makes $15,000 a year could work a second job one month out of the year and make $4000 total for that month, they could then make the claim that they make at least $4000 every month, leading people to believe that they make around $50,000 a year rather than $15,000.

it's all good tho man, glad to hear things are goin better for ya


----------

